Programmers Should Curb Their Enthusiasm - edmoffo
======
bediger4000
So should pilot and aerospace engineers. It's hard for the product people to
make some decent product when engineers and pilots and programmers and chefs
are out there agitating to make planes that are fast and flyable, food that's
tasty, and programs that do things we haven't done before.

------
PaulHoule
?

